# Have questions you want asked at the Q4 shareholders meeting? Here's how to ask them...



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

If you are a share holder, you have a voice. Please go here: Tesla's Q&A (saytechnologies.com) and sign up. If enough people upvote your question, it will be asked live during the shareholders meeting.
You can also see the questions already submitted. There are several that users of this forum will be interested in upvoting.


----------

